
The production functions of smart and successful people - scottrogowski
https://scottrogowski.com/the-production-functions-of-smart-and-successful-people
======
hinkley
Cropped off the right edge in landscape on tablet.

~~~
scottrogowski
Thank you! Didn't have a tablet to test with but will fix

